# When will 3proxy-0.6.1 port be released?



## Anthie (Dec 29, 2009)

the 3proxy-0.6.1 was released at 11th, Dec. the newest port version is 0.6. When will 3proxy-0.6.1 port be made?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 29, 2009)

Run [cmd=]make maintainer[/cmd] in the port directory and send an email. It is impossible for anyone on this forum to know what the hundreds of people maintaining ports are doing, nor are they necessarily reading this forum.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 29, 2009)

Or, even better, fix the port and submit the patches


----------

